# Magnifier for Working on Trains



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Any of you have suggestions for a desktop magnifier for working on trains?


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Do you wear glasses now? I have some of these, but I wear progressive lenses, so sometimes it's hard to line up my glasses with the magnifiers:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0769LQPGZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They work fairly well though, with a light and 5 magnifying lenses.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i have a few different ones, small magnifier screen [2.5 inch] on a set of helping hands, to a eight inch by eight inch screen type, but the one i use -more- frequently is a five inch in a semi flexible mount with a light built into it ... a desk type like the photo ..

i think the light helps more than the magnification, lol


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

This might be an option and may be worn with glasses, as well. 

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=518026&stc=1&d=1576114144


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Google - Opti-Visor

You can order lenses with different magnifications. 3X should be plenty for much HO scale fine-work.


----------



## Robert_Ogle (Dec 12, 2019)

I am tempted to try these @ 16.99 with 2100+ good reviews.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H8808H6/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_4?smid=A2TVO1AK6HUF1H&psc=1


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you wear glasses, it gets a little more complicated. I use the old hood style that just barely fits over the glasses. Dr's and Dentists use some sort of magnifiers that look like glasses with magnifiers attached, another solution but they are a little expensive.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Robert_Ogle said:


> I am tempted to try these @ 16.99 with 2100+ good reviews.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H8808H6/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_4?smid=A2TVO1AK6HUF1H&psc=1


This appears to be the same one Tom_C mentioned but branded with a name and costing nearly $3.00 more.


----------



## Robert_Ogle (Dec 12, 2019)

ogaugeguy said:


> This appears to be the same one Tom_C mentioned but branded with a name and costing nearly $3.00 more.



Nice catch ty


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the Brightech LightView PRO. The combination of magnification and light on the subject is the key, works great.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Mine


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought this from Harbor Freight:
https://www.harborfreight.com/desktop-magnifying-lamp-60642.html

I have had no problems with it whatsoever. The small loupe built into the main lens has come in very handy at times. I have no hesitation recommending it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomh (Jul 8, 2018)

*RE: Magnifier for Detailed Work*

Previous poster suggested OptiVisor. Totally agree. A head-mounted OptiVisor enables taking your magnification anywhere you take your head. I have multiple workstations so I'd have to move a clamp-style portable magnifier lamp whenever I go from one workstation to another or from basement where I normally work to upstairs for a quick detailed task up there. Whereas with a light-weight OptiVisor, it just goes where my head goes. And the lens frame quickly hinges up and out of the way while still on my head for normal sighting tasks inbetween detailed magnification tasks. I really like the OptiVisor. 

OptiVisor produced by Donegan Optical company in Kansas. Variety of lens magnifications. Here's Amazon suite of OptiVisor headband magnification options. https://www.amazon.com/Donegan-Opti...+optivisor&qid=1576432732&s=industrial&sr=1-3

You can purchase lenses separately; however, they cost about 60% of what a fully-equipped head band costs. When I was researching them, I wasn't sure about the magnification options for my uses. In 2011, I opted to buy 2 headband sets: a 3 diopter (1.75 magnification) and a 5 diopter (2.25 magnification). I also opted to buy a Quasar LED Lighting System ... https://www.amazon.com/Quasar-Light...g+System+for+Optivisors&qid=1576432986&sr=8-1 

I find the 3 diopter lens with Quasar LED Lighting System is a good all-around package. You can get a 2.5 magnification single loupe to mount on your headset for those occasions when the added magnification is helpful. It swings out of the way when not in use. https://www.amazon.com/Donegan-Opti...JSKSQQSKG74&psc=1&refRID=8H5TXWW65JSKSQQSKG74

So, a 3 diopter Optivisor headband with Quasar LEDs with 2.5 magnification Loupe is an optimal suite for any kind of detail work. Have had no lens scratches in past 8 years ... just take care of handling/storing them. 

Regards,

Tom


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Micro Marks Catalogue*

GRJ got my third one from Micro Marks and boy does this current model make a difference!! Even with my glasses on the lens is terrific and the Light is fantastic. It also has more mobility than the other two models I've had:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What model did you get?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Might be time to move to larger scale trains.


----------



## Mike Keester (Sep 25, 2019)

mopac said:


> Might be time to move to larger scale trains.


Prototypes?


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

One similar to the one posted by Dennis461


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mopac said:


> Might be time to move to larger scale trains.


I've already moved up to O-gauge, and I don't have nearly enough room for G-scale.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

G scale goes out in the garden GRJ!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No garden, I live in a condo.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What model did you get?


It's last years Pro model,my daughter paid about $70-$75 for it and it's great....my wife went on both Amazon & Brightech and said there's a new Pro Model with a rectangular magnifying head for wide vision( she also said Clare overpaid for mine as they are $60)....looks like next Christmas wish list is already started!:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure the rectangular glass would be better, I don't have any issues with the round one. In any case, I don't see any of the clamp-on models with the square glass, at least on Amazon.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

wife is looking at this one;
https://www.herrschners.com/product...r+lamp.do?sortby=newArrivals&refType=&from=fn

I like this one;
https://www.amazon.com/Innqoo-Esthetician-Magnifying-Magnifier-Adjustable/dp/B07MW1VSSS


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

bigdodgetrain said:


> wife is looking at this one;
> https://www.herrschners.com/product...r+lamp.do?sortby=newArrivals&refType=&from=fn
> 
> I like this one;
> https://www.amazon.com/Innqoo-Esthetician-Magnifying-Magnifier-Adjustable/dp/B07MW1VSSS



they are both -about- the same size, and the same magnifiction [3.5x] ..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I actually just use a pair of +3 drug store reading glasses and my camping headlamp. Same idea, and they both have other uses as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have no space for a floor mounted magnifier, that's why I have the clamp-on.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Another vote for the Optivisor*

I have tried the lighted, big lens on sticks, clamp-on magnifier from Ledu, like some of those shown. I didn't like it since the lens would keep fogging up, and the bulky magnifier, and support arms, seemed to get in the way a lot.
The Optivisor has none of these issues, and I much prefer it. It fits on my head, no support arms to get in the way. No big lens in front of my face. Fits right over my eyeglasses, but pivots up out of the way when I don't want the extra magnification. I tried the add-on loupe and ended up not using it. I also tried a cheaper imitation from Harbor freight. It didn't fit, or work, nearly as well. I recommend spending the extra money and getting the real optivisor with a 3x lens. The 10x lens plate is another item that I ended up not using. Both it, and the loupe, produce too much magnification, and require you to put your head down very close to the work, in order to focus. This bent over position gets very old, very quickly, as it is pretty uncomfortable.


Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

How well does the optivisor work with bifocals or trifocals?


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

the issue with the Optivisor is light.
you have to add your own light.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Brightech site!*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm not sure the rectangular glass would be better, I don't have any issues with the round one. In any case, I don't see any of the clamp-on models with the square glass, at least on Amazon.


Yeah I'mreally happy with the new model but my wife went to the Brightech site and saw the rectangle lens and this could be the wave of the future...retailing for $123 and marked down to $75! I figure in another 2 years I'll need another one!!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Works fine with mine.*



DavefromMD said:


> How well does the optivisor work with bifocals or trifocals?




DavefromMD;

It works quite well with my bifocals. I don't have trifocals (at least yet  ) However, I doubt it would be any more of a problem. All an Optivisor does is magnify what you see through your eyeglasses anyway. So unless you look through the line between the magnifications in the trifocals, the image should just be a bigger version of what the trifocals would show you. My own bifocals are the "no line" type.

Happy Holidays!

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*LED accessory*



bigdodgetrain said:


> the issue with the Optivisor is light.
> you have to add your own light.


bigdodgetrain;


There is an add-on panel with a half dozen LEDs that can be attached to the front of an Optivisor. www.micromark.com search for "Optivisor" It's called a "Quasar lighting system for Optivisor." Item#83518 $29,95. (I could make one for less $) 
I've also seen add-on, LED, mini-flashlight, type lights that attach to the sides. I've never needed either of them, since I hung two 4' LED shoplight fixtures over my long workbench. They provide all the light I've ever needed.

Happy Holidays;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

